# Buying a horse on sales livery from a dealer



## EnglishRose (17 September 2015)

Hmmmm seen a couple of nice horses at a reputable dealer but both are being sold on behalf of clients and are on sales livery.  Pros and Cons of buying a horse on sales livery ?  Can't help but worry why you would not be privately selling it yourself.  Your thoughts gratefully appreciated.


----------



## dibbin (18 September 2015)

Jazz was on sales livery when I got him, his owner was in Ireland and he'd been shipped to the UK for sale. 

Could be the owner's injured/ill or just doesn't have the time due to a change in circumstances. I wouldn't be too suspicious about it.


----------



## EnglishRose (20 September 2015)

Thankyou, mind at rest now.


----------



## dornrose (20 September 2015)

I bought a horse that was on sales livery earlier this year.  Owner wouldn't have been able to ride him properly to do him justice.  I adored him and wanted to put in an offer there and then, however knew that wasn't the way my OH works so walked off and put an offer in later that day, which luckily was accepted and vetting arranged for a few days later.  Owner present at vetting, had I seen him with the owner before that I would have walked away as he was a brat in her presence.  Thankfully his behaviour is much better now.


----------



## EnglishRose (23 September 2015)

Thankyou for your reply, I feel so much at ease now and plan to go view this horse now &#128512;


----------

